# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  ارتباط با sql server  از طریق اینترنت

## nasirm

سلام دوستان
من میخوام از طریق اینترت به بانک sql وصل بشم
تو شبکه داخلی کار میکنه
مطالب دوستان را هم خوندم اما متوجه نشدم دقیقا باید چکار کرد
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
سپاس

----------


## ShayanFiroozi

سلام ، با اینکه خیلی دیر سوال شما رو میبینم ولی پاسخ میدم ! 

شما باید از ISP که اینترنت میگیرین بخواین یک IP ثابت و public روی مودم و یا روتر شما ست کنه.

بعدش شما پورت شماره  1433 و 1434 رو در روتر و یا مودم NAT میکنین، اونوقت از بیرون از شبکه با اون IP public میتونین به SQL کانکت بشین

----------

